# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 26 (ANDINA).-* La Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo y Vida sin Drogas (Devida) aprobó una transferencia financiera hasta por 422 mil 273 nuevos soles para la ejecución del proyecto denominado Reforestación de 1,000 Hectáreas para la Conservación del Suelo y Aprovechamiento Maderable en la Provincia de Tocache.  
La transferencia de recursos consta en una resolución publicada hoy en el Boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano. 
Devida tiene como misión principal coordinar, promover, planificar, monitorear y evaluar los programas y actividades contenidos en la Estrategia Nacional de Lucha contra las Drogas y sus actualizaciones anuales. 
En la víspera, el presidente ejecutivo de Devida, Rómulo Pizarro, anunció que la Comisión de Estupefacientes de las Naciones Unidas en Viena (Austria) aprobó por unanimidad la resolución, presentada por Perú, que reconoce y respalda el modelo de desarrollo alternativo, integral y sostenible de la provincia de San Martín.Temas similares: Parametros de salinidad en agua y suelo para establecer Vid var. red globe Se supervisará conservación y aprovechamiento sostenible del agua en proyectos especiales de irrigación Madereros promoverán oferta forestal y maderable con miras a la exportación Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables Con 20 mil quenuales reforestan alrededores de laguna en Yungay

----------

